# Rear Light Bulbs



## lifeson

Found out today what the little orange light on the dash means - blown bulb!
How do you get to the bulbs on the rear of a Frontier? No obvious screws anywhere and cant see anything internally!


----------



## Annsman

I'd ring the dealer first as it's a warranty issue and they'll need to know. If it's too far to get to just check with them they'l be able to tell you what to do.

I know it sounds a bit much to get bulbs changed under the warranty but if you start fiddling about then they might use this as an excuse later if some damp or water ingress issue occurs with your rear end!


----------



## lifeson

Annsman said:


> I'd ring the dealer first as it's a warranty issue and they'll need to know. If it's too far to get to just check with them they'l be able to tell you what to do.
> 
> I know it sounds a bit much to get bulbs changed under the warranty but if you start fiddling about then they might use this as an excuse later if some damp or water ingress issue occurs with your rear end!


I haven't checked but I would have thought consumables such as light bulbs would not be included in the warranty


----------



## Annsman

Our dealer replaced an internal LED strip in the shower of our Cheyenne under the warranty because four of the bulbs were flashing. It was like being in a disco in the shower!

It was the seal issue I was thinking about mainly though.


----------



## peribro

I've never been able to get a bulb changed under warranty as it's classed as a consumable.


----------



## Annsman

Perhaps Spinney Motors just put their customers first! Well, they did with me anyway!


----------



## peribro

Annsman said:


> Perhaps Spinney Motors just put their customers first! Well, they did with me anyway!


I bet they don't do it for external bulbs. I can understand it with an LED strip as they are supposed to last for quite some time so for four of them to go may have pointed to a defect. Or possibly I've always been unlucky or not asked nicely enough!


----------



## Annsman

I suspect you would be right for external bulbs, but it might be worth a punt! 

I was suggesting contacting the dealer mainly because they would know how to access the rear light cluster and just in case there are any seals that might be damaged.


----------



## jud

*led strip light*



Annsman said:


> Our dealer replaced an internal LED strip in the shower of our Cheyenne under the warranty because four of the bulbs were flashing. It was like being in a disco in the shower!
> 
> It was the seal issue I was thinking about mainly though.


 :lol:hi annsman snap the dealer changed ours in the( disco ) shower apparently autotrail had some bad batches of led's if under warranty you start to fiddle around they could say it's void . jud


----------



## philoaks

lifeson said:


> Found out today what the little orange light on the dash means - blown bulb!
> How do you get to the bulbs on the rear of a Frontier? No obvious screws anywhere and cant see anything internally!


It's difficult to tell from the photos that I've found of your van, but the lights look very similar to those on the back end of my Swift Bolero. If they are, there is a clip at the base of the light that you reach through a small slot in the bottom of the lamp cover. I've (hopefully) attached a couple of photos of the light in and out and the tool I made to release it. In the light out photo you can see the spring clip. Basically you need to push the clip upwards and then pull the light outwards.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## lifeson

Thanks Philoaks
I'll give that a go in the morning


----------



## lifeson

Got the light out thanks to Philoaks tip

But the bulb has not blown! must be a wiring fault, so it looks like its back to the dealers after all.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Convert LED, no more probs.


----------



## bozzer

Lifeson

We've just had to have the rear lightcluster rewired because of corrosion. Our Motorhome is 5 years old and the Autoelectrician said it is a common fault not just with Chausson but all makes cheap and expensive. They use the cheapest connectors etc. Our light unit was fine just wiring and junctions to it were corroded.

You should be able to get it sorted under warranty surely.

Autoelectricians seem to sort things quickly. Our son has a VW conversion and the traction control light came on sometimes! VW said it was a fault in conversion. Son lives near Glasgow converter in Devon so they left it. Autoelectrician came out for something else noticed 2 wires touching on alternator problem with traction control light solved!!

Jan


----------



## lifestyle

I had the same problem on my 2007 swift sundance 590rl .
It turned out to be the multi plug at the end near the rear light cluster.
I`m not sure if the plug was changed or just cleaned up.


Les


----------



## philoaks

lifeson said:


> Got the light out thanks to Philoas tip
> 
> But the bulb has not blown! must be a wiring fault, so it looks like its back to the dealers after all.


One thing worth checking is the multiway plug that Lifestyle mentions. On my van it was tucked in through a hole at the back of the rear skirt of the van (just at floor level). Its location makes it prone to damage from all the water and c**p that gets thrown up under the van. I had to take mine apart, spray it with WD40 and re-assemble it and then tuck it up as high as I could into the rear panel to keep it out of harms way.

As mentioned it should be a warranty job but if, like mine, your dealer is a long way off you may want to check it out first.,


----------



## ptmike

i have the same issue on a new bolero when braking with headlights on. None of the bulbs are visibly faulty ie they work. If i take the van to fiat dealer will they be able to plug in and tell exactly where the fault is occuring ie habitation dealer cant tell
cheers

Mike


----------



## ptmike

isaw this before we went away in our new van . Whilst in Spain a guy on the site came over and asked me how on earth you get the rear lights off to change the brake bulb which had blown . luckily i remebered this tip and we managed to fashion a piece of spring wire to get the cover off . The guy was most apprecietive which i pass onto you.

Really cant belive Swift dont incude a light cover remover with the van as bulb replacemnt abroad is essential with foreign police or at least say something on how to do it in the manual


----------



## ptmike

can i pass on the thanks to Philoaks as I read this priot to going to Spain. a guy in the site we were in had a blown brake bulb and came over to ask if i knew how to get the light cover off. Thankfully i remebered the article and said we needed a tool which we made out of a piece of spring and it worked !. But crikey he would have wrecked the light cover otherwise . Come on Hella sort a better way out for us.

Mike


----------



## gbtyke

I was just browsing this and remembered that I had an angled screwdriver in the garage similar to the tool mentioned so I had a look on ebay and found these that for a £5 may save someone not able to make their own tool some scratched paintwork.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Pcs-Str...t=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item3a6c6dfbf3

(Hope I've not contavened any link rules)


----------



## ptmike

Some good news Swift have told me they are going to address the issue of how to get lights off in the future


----------

